# Green Giants VS Emerald Greens



## Cweis539

Hello all,

My first post here, happy to have joined and I look forward to my interactions with the community.

My wife and I purchased our first home about 3 years ago now and last winter we put in a new patio which as a result caused a bit of a landscaping mess! I have a few projects that I would like to take on but first I would like to get some privacy trees in between my fence and Patio.

I have been going back and forth between Green Giants and Emerald Greens for months now and I do not know what to go with. Here is my list of pros and cons for both:

Emerald Green Pros: Beautiful, narrower in size so I think they would fit the space better
Emerald Green Cons: Slower growing when compared to the Green Giants, I will need to plant more compared to the green giants, when I drive around and I see Emerald Greens I notice a lot of them thinning or ones that have totally died.

Green Giants Pros: they grow faster and larger so I wouldn't need to buy as many to fill the space, they seem more resistant to the climate and weather.
Green Giant Cons: Will they get too big for the space, even though they grow fast in height they seem to take a little time to fill in.

The space I want to plant them in is about 4-5 feet in space. I have included two pictures that are recent and one from when the patio was completed last year.

I would greatly appreciate any feedback and recommendations on the best path to take. BTW the back of my house is South facing and this fence line will get very good sunlight after noon.







Thanks,
Chris


----------



## Wolverine

100% emerald green. You don't have the space in the location for green giants. I have both in my landscape if you need some pictures.


----------



## Alex1389

Careful with Emerald Greens if you have deer nearby. @Cweis539


----------



## Cweis539

Thanks for the responses, I live in suburban Long Island and don't have any deer in my neighborhood.

What is the ideal planting environment for the Emerald greens? I really am concerned about them thinning out and dying because I see it so often when i'm driving around.

Best,
Chris


----------



## Budstl

Here are mine i planted. I've had them for 4.5 years now. They were only 1-2ft when i planted them. Probably around 5ft now. There are 2 others next to the house that were on the property when i moved in 5 years. 1 had bag worms, but they only took out a small section. It's starting to recover now. Other than that I'd have zero issues. Full sun all day.


----------



## Cweis539

They look great, thanks. I will most likely plant 6 footers and I can get them for about $70 per.


----------



## Wolverine

Here is my program:





Snowing here so the clouds don't help with their deep green color. What kills Emeralds are sites that are too wet or too dry. I have probably 30 planted and have never had a problem, but i am diligent about watering in the summer.


----------



## Cweis539

Nice, those green giants are super full! they would definitely be too large for my area.

I was planning on running a drip line for them once I planted them, however, I also think they will get some run off from my Patio.


----------



## Awar

Definitely Emerald Greens for your location. I have both and here are some pictures with information.

Green Giants are probably my favorite as they are healthy & predictable. Just feed them Jobes Evergreen Trees Fertilizer Spikes and watch them take-off. I don't feed big ones at the corner of our house anymore and honestly I'm worried that they are too close to the house but I needed them at that corner to block the back of our neighbors' house. The other four at the corner of our backyard are growing really well and in a few years along with the neighbors' trees (dormant in photo) will provide the privacy we need. Growth rate of 3 to 5 ft is common for Green Giants.

I also have Emerald Greens that the builder planted 4 years ago in the flower beds and while they are closer to the house than I'd like, they are slow growers (~1 ft per year) and hopefully will not grow too wide to cause issues, though their roots may. They've been healthy in our neighborhood (there are hundreds of them) but I've seen elsewhere where they struggle and have a lot of brown. If you get them at 6 ft tall they should do well and try Jobes Evergreen Fertilizer Spikes and you won't regret it.


----------



## Buxton81

Budstl said:


> Here are mine i planted. I've had them for 4.5 years now. They were only 1-2ft when i planted them. Probably around 5ft now. There are 2 others next to the house that were on the property when i moved in 5 years. 1 had bag worms, but they only took out a small section. It's starting to recover now. Other than that I'd have zero issues. Full sun all day.


Not to change the subject, but are those landscaping stones or poured concrete? They look awesome.


----------



## Budstl

@Buxton81 it's poured concrete.


----------



## egk2

My local nurseries only sell emerald greens. Anyone know of a good source for buying green giants in bulk?


----------



## wessneroo

I got mine from fast-growing-trees.com


----------



## egk2

wessneroo said:


> I got mine from fast-growing-trees.com


Thanks👍🏼


----------



## Awar

@Cweis539 you may want to consider the Junior Giant Thuja https://www.fast-growing-trees.com/products/junior-thuja-green-giant?variant=31681228144702&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Facebook+-+FGT+-+Retargeting+-+Nationwide+-+DPA&utm_content=Retargeting_ATC+or+View+Content+L30_WCA&term=All+Products+DPA+-+Evergreen+-+DPA+Carousel+-+Product+-+Copy+Test+1

This is a variety of green giants that's the size of emerald greens.


----------



## Babaganoosh

Awar said:


> @Cweis539 you may want to consider the Junior Giant Thuja https://www.fast-growing-trees.com/products/junior-thuja-green-giant?variant=31681228144702&utm_source=facebook&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=Facebook+-+FGT+-+Retargeting+-+Nationwide+-+DPA&utm_content=Retargeting_ATC+or+View+Content+L30_WCA&term=All+Products+DPA+-+Evergreen+-+DPA+Carousel+-+Product+-+Copy+Test+1
> 
> This is a variety of green giants that's the size of emerald greens.


I could have used those 2 years ago when I planted my green giants!


----------



## egk2

Stay at home restrictions for nurseries were lifted yesterday so I had to pick up some 8 ft emerald greens👍🏼 Beautiful color
Now have to decide how to space them, 3 or 4 feet?


----------



## mrbradg

How did you end up planting them?


----------



## W8INLINE

I would look into the Spartan Juniper. IMO its an in between the giants and the emerald greens as far as size goes, it grows fast and gets a similar color to the giants


----------



## Thick n Dense

Interested in this as well, are there some general rules about this plants? Growing environment? do they need frequent irrigation? Does fertilizer help the growth? 
How do Giants and Emeralds compare to arborvitaes?


----------

